# Ein SocketChannel?



## opp (3. April 2007)

Hallo, ich was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen java.net.Socket und java.nio.channels.SocketChannel?

Sind diese beiden Klassen vergleichbar?
Lassen sich über einen SocketChannel zwei unabhängige Client-Server-Verbindungen ("Kanäle") schaffen?

Hab schon tüchtig die API gelesen (und nicht verstanden) und Google genötigt, aber nichts Brauchbares gefunden... 

Ihr seit meine letzte Hoffnung 

Ich hoffe, ihr wisst eine Antwort!
Ich steh mächtig unter Zeitdruck und will vorallem wissen, ob ich einen SocketChannel oder zwei einzelne Sockets benutzen soll...

Vielen, vielen Dank im Voraus!


PS: Für ein kurzes, aussagekräftiges Beispiel einer Client-Server-Verbindung mittels SocketChannel wäre ich euch auch sehr dankbar


----------



## limago (31. Mai 2007)

http://java.sun.com/developer/JDCTechTips/2004/tt0914.html#1

Gruß


----------

